# Get Over It



## ned (Jun 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 14, 2017)

NAILED IT!!
Wow, ned... every time I think you have pulled out every poetic trick in your book... you do it again... 

MOOD: NAILEDIT... 
MESSAGE: SUBLIME... unique, creative, original .... all fabulous things...
RHYME: smoooooth as poetic silk, flawless, unobtrusive, in the background, where it belongs....

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
I have missed you, and I have missed your poetry.... it is a pleasure to read your work... do IT again...


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 15, 2017)

I really love this poem.  I agree with Firemajic on the rhyme, message, mood.  "...As if they were enraptured / at the presence of a brother..."  Such a moving line that speaks multitudes for those in "the world outside" not loving each other.  Very creative and moving piece.  It was a pleasure reading and thank you for sharing. == Wesley


----------



## sas (Jun 15, 2017)

Ned, 

This poem is perfection in every way! Yes, welcome back! Sas


----------



## ned (Jun 15, 2017)

hello - thank you all for reading and commenting.

yes, my only meaningful response to recent events in the UK...

have edited 'I'd given them' to 'I gave them' - for the sake of assonance -
a pedantic poet to the last!

cheers.......Ned


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 15, 2017)

i like your answer(s).
wouldn't it be awesome
if these were the actions
of re-action.aries everywhere.
thx,


----------



## John 3 (Jun 15, 2017)

It’s an OK poem with more than a hint of wishful thinking. Rhyming stick with brick reads a bit contrived but that apart it’s OK.

Regards
John.


----------



## ned (Jun 15, 2017)

hello John, thank you for your OK review -

'more than a hint of wishful thinking' ? - bucket loads actually, sorry, but I ain't going to come up with a coherent plan for world peace in four verses.

'stick' is contrived ? - that's interesting - I don't know how else to put it, 'getting stick' is perfectly natural in my vernacular,
possibly not in yours, that's life.

(hello Nellie, I've missed the sound of you sharpening your knives - bless...)

appreciate the input John, but I'm unmoved...
Ned


----------



## John 3 (Jun 15, 2017)

You don’t have to defend your work to me; it’s your poem, not mine.
 Speaking on placing objects in windows, on my first tour in Ireland in the ‘Troubles’ in a window down a side street off the Falls road, I passed a net curtain behind which was a plaster  Madonna who fixed me with an angelic smile. I had to smile at the surreal irony as I was wearing combat fatigues, a flack jacket and carrying a SA80, still it made a change from dodging the contents of a pisspot which was our usual welcome.


----------



## ned (Jun 15, 2017)

OK John, you're fairly new here, so I'll spell it out...

It is regarded as bad manners to go off topic and talk about yourself rather than the poem, unless invited.
For obvious reasons.

enough said.....Ned


----------



## escorial (Jun 15, 2017)

Your always predictably different about a topic...never over complicated or vauge but yet one is always left to ponder the words and look for more volume...cool


----------



## ned (Jun 15, 2017)

hello Esc - 'predictably different' - I like that a lot.

cheers....Ned


----------



## John 3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh now you’re a self appointed instructor of good manners, still upset by calling your masterpiece OK are we? Well OK is all its getting, live with it.


----------



## Phil Istine (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you, Ned.  I enjoyed reading that.  A poignant message.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Well wrought verse expressing a lovely sentiment. Kudos, Ned, and thank you heaps for sharing.

*As for this:*


John 3 said:


> Oh now you’re a self appointed instructor of good manners, still upset by calling your masterpiece OK are we? Well OK is all its getting, live with it.



Ned is merely being a community-minded member who is offering sound advice, which I can assure you had nothing to do with your critique of his work. As a staff appointed instructor of good manners, I must reiterate his statement. Veering off topic, which is the work presented for critique, is impolite at best and can result in wayward posts being pulled. Please allow this post to be a reminder to us all, for I doubt any of us would appreciate the focus on our work being swayed astray by off topic posts. Thank you for your attention.


----------



## jenthepen (Jun 16, 2017)

I like the creative way you pose this gentle message, Ned. The recent horrible events in London and Manchester seem to show that 'the world outside' does reject the hatred of the perverted few and comes together as 'brothers' during the worst of times. Thank you for expressing the hopes of the vast majority so succinctly.


----------



## John 3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Chester's Daughter said:


> Well wrought verse expressing a lovely sentiment. Kudos, Ned, and thank you heaps for sharing.
> 
> *As for this:*
> 
> ...



Oh I see the fan club has arrived, where have you all been hiding? While the rest of us are happy to get a couple of comments over weeks the person in question gets 15 in less than a day for a totally wishful piece that is not even original,  there are many poems on uniting the religions of the world. I said the poem was Ok but that wasn’t good enough as it’s so proved, he used to adoration, sorry not from me. I’ll leave his future posts alone if he returns the complement.

 John


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 16, 2017)

John 3 said:


> Oh I see the fan club has arrived, where have you all been hiding? While the rest of us are happy to get a couple of comments over weeks the person in question gets 15 in less than a day for a totally wishful piece that is not even original,  there are many poems on uniting the religions of the world. I said the poem was Ok but that wasn’t good enough as it’s so proved, he used to adoration, sorry not from me. I’ll leave his future posts alone if he returns the complement.
> 
> John



Are you inferring that little old me constitutes a fan club? It would seem so as you've only quoted my response. I only give credit where it's due, and assure you I do not indulge in fan club mentality, ever. 

What is ironic here is that you've again gone off topic to bemoan the fate of the "rest of us" who you feel have been somehow slighted because of what you construe to be a lack of responses. It is improper for you to voice displeasure on behalf of the "rest of us" in the thread of another thereby again removing the focus on the work itself. You are more than entitled to voice your opinion on any work posted, which you have done here, and for which you've been thanked by the originator. There is no appreciable standard that dictates what will or will not resonate with readers. Dubbing those who give a work positive reviews as a fan club is unfair and unnecessary. There is no rule against disagreeing with other posters regarding any given work, but there is a rule against deliberately taking a thread off on a tangent, especially to complain on the behalf of the "rest of us". The best way to receive critique is to indulge in the fine art of reciprocity.

That said, you may start a thread in Poetry Discussion to further discuss your feelings on this, or you may discuss it with me via PM, but pleased be warned that the next off topic post in this thread will be pulled and considered to be ignoring staff regardless of whom that poster may be.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Ned, you must know by now that it is not like me to sound syrupy but after reading your poem I have to say I thought it should have been set to song and sung by Ariana Grande in her Manchester Benefit Concert. Each line a note to the world.

 You have mastered something which is very difficult for most writers to do when writing about atrocities of any kind. And that is to put craft before catharsis. Kudos for technical prowess.



> I painted a picture of Mohammad
> and wrote ‘Jesus’ underneath.
> Beside him I painted Jesus
> and wrote ‘Mohammad’ at his feet. This is an example of how a writer paints with words
> ...



This is my contribution to all that which has been said, warranting your poem with respect.  All grand things your way. Laurie


----------



## sas (Jun 17, 2017)

I ditto SilverMoon, and I am known to pander to no one.

In fact, Ned & I have each other's navel lint from bumping bellies. 
Great poem. Sas


----------

